# Handmade Brooms



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

We make handmade brooms of all shapes and sizes. Here is a picture of a custom broom we made on a diamond willow branch. All of our brooms are listed on our Etsy page...

Skagit BroomWorks

We do custom orders. If you have a special branch or walking stick, we can build a broom for you.


----------

